# Dent removal in North West



## Daz. (Jul 26, 2012)

Any superstar recommendations?


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Depends on where in the North West you are?

Near Stockport? If so, I can thoroughly recommend someone called Gary based in Woodford. He's taken 4 dents out of mine, 2 car park dings off a trolley, one from the front wing on the arch curve and a big 'ars* dish' on the rear quarter panel. You'd genuinely never know any of them had ever been there. Very reasonable pricing too.

http://www.garythedentman.co.uk/


----------



## Daz. (Jul 26, 2012)

Blackburn but no issues travelling - Stockport isn't far at all. I'll have a gander cheers.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Daz. said:


> Blackburn but no issues travelling - Stockport isn't far at all. I'll have a gander cheers.


Forget the name of the place that quoted me on the rear quarter panel, a high street place, I can find the quote if needs be?

Difference in price was fantastic. If you use his site you can submit pics to him and he'll quote you.

I genuinely wouldn't use anyone else. That's the best validation I can give to the guy.

He's taken 4 dings from my red 108 thus far. As it's made from tin foil he'll no doubt take more out in future.


----------



## stephenniall (Sep 10, 2014)

If you can make it to Bolton, speak to Paul Martin on Manchester road. 

All the bodyshops I've worked at all use him.


----------

